# NW Ohio delta waterfowl banquet!!!



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

That time of year again if you have ever attended you know it's a good time and if you have never been you're missing out!! Our annual banquet is for the hunter lots of gear and lots of guns (pistols, shotguns, rifles) and not the usual cheap junk you find at most banquets! We don't do fancy it's an all you can eat fish, frog legs and smelt beverages included (pop, beer, water). Come show you're support for the sport we all love so much and help us make some money for Delta Waterfowl. It's a very laid back fun evening lots of raffles and games and endless chances to win some great stuff. $40 for a single $55 couple that includes membership, meal and drinks


----------



## QSGS (Jun 20, 2012)

Banquets coming up this Saturday. Tickets available at the door going to be a great time come help take some of this gear and guns home


----------

